# MIME TYPE Application/x-mplayer2



## bmadodhy

I am unable to watch some TV programmes and they need "application/x-mplayer2". Where from can I download it?


----------



## Serge_N_Gin

AFAIK, mplayer 2 is no longer supported so I recommend you either go with:

*MPlayer - 1*

Or try _*VLC*_ which will play just about everything that's pointed at it.

My personal recommendation is VLC


----------

